# About my ex...



## Blackrook (Nov 9, 2019)

My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.

I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?

When we were married we were both unhappy.  But after the divorce we have never gotten along better.  We kept the good parts of our marriage, and jettisoned the bad.

Should I be satisfied with the way things are?  Am I wrong to want her back?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 9, 2019)

that is a complex question and the only person you should be asking is her....


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> We kept the good parts of our marriage, and jettisoned the bad.




Seems like the answer to your question right there.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> 
> I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?
> 
> ...


No, you're just not really divorced and available for other relationships because you're in a co-dependent relationship.  Have you considered therapy?  On your own by the way.  A little self-awareness goes a long way.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> 
> I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?
> 
> ...


If you both are happy now then why change things back to how it was when you both were unhappy?


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 9, 2019)

Of course she still loves you. Be happy with your situation.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> 
> I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?
> 
> ...



Only one way to find out ...gotta go about it the right way though ....and that depends on how it all ended....my name is paul thats between ya'll

Ya never know she might miss the intimacy ....and itll put an end to your yearning one way or another


----------



## DOTR (Nov 9, 2019)

Ask her out on a date. See how that goes. 

marriage is a necessary sacrament you should avail yourself to. One of only a few such helps.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> 
> I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?
> 
> ...



Is she seeing anyone else? Do you know?


----------



## fncceo (Nov 9, 2019)

Different sex marriage should be illegal.


----------



## sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

*All my ex's post on facebook
So facebook is the place I'd rarely want to be
But all my ex's post on facebook
That's why i'm hidin' out @ USMB



Rosanna's likes include her putting down her former groom*
_* Sweet Eileen's vengeance scheme include some federal goons*_
*And Allison's DNA tested positive for me......
And Dimple forwards all my poems to the court for them to see


I remember when i first logged on , on just a friendly whim
But my ex's found me out , and wore that welcome mighty thin.
No top shelf medication can relieve the way they fight
And I always come back sober long before the dawn daylight


See my ex's post on facebook
And facebook just won't cancel my account for me
But all my ex's post on facebook
That's why i hang my hat here USMB


Some folks think I'm hidin'
It's been rumored that I died
But I'm alive and well here @ USMB*

~S~
~(w/apologies to George Strait)~


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> 
> I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?
> 
> ...



You should ask her.  

You can be in a relationship with her but live apart.  Kind of like when you started dating when you first met.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Different sex marriage should be illegal.


No it shouldn’t. There’s no logical way to justify that


----------



## Crixus (Nov 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> 
> I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?
> 
> ...




You sound satisfied. If it were me I would be satisfied. It's good you think about this, but don't dwell on it or stay in your head to long. If you do that you will surly mess it up. Y'all enjoy each other. Stick with that and just see how it go's?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 9, 2019)

Give her an oil change already,  will ya?

.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 9, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Different sex marriage should be illegal.
> ...


Look at who posted it.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 9, 2019)

Every relationship is unique, and it is up to you to figure out what level of "togetherness" works best for the relationship.  For some couples, one works out of town and they only see each other on weekends, and that works out fine.  For other couples that would be "terrible."

From your brief description, it sounds like a continuous 7-day a week relationship might not be advisable.  Work out something that works for you.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

A Catholic single's website sent me an email today discussing the case of a divorced couple who still hung out together and were best friends.  The email said divorced couples should COMMIT to the divorce and not be best friends.

I found this very odd advice coming from a Catholic single's website.  According to the teachings of the Catholic Church, my ex-wife and I are STILL MARRIED in the eyes of God, and will remain married until we get an annulment from the Catholic Church.

How could it be BAD for a couple that is still married in the eyes of God to be BEST FRIENDS?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> 
> I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a awkward relationship.. just get back together. I think she still likes to be around you


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> ...


She calls me several times a day, always returns my phone calls, and when we get together, it's almost always her idea.

On the other hand, she has a boyfriend she is living with.

I had a friend who had a word for what she thinks my ex-wife is doing: 

"Dick under a glass"

Break the glass in case of emergency.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


I must be a nice guy


----------



## Crixus (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> A Catholic single's website sent me an email today discussing the case of a divorced couple who still hung out together and were best friends.  The email said divorced couples should COMMIT to the divorce and not be best friends.
> 
> I found this very odd advice coming from a Catholic single's website.  According to the teachings of the Catholic Church, my ex-wife and I are STILL MARRIED in the eyes of God, and will remain married until we get an annulment from the Catholic Church.
> 
> How could it be BAD for a couple that is still married in the eyes of God to be BEST FRIENDS?




Who made the Catholic Church and authority? Screw them. Divorced people who can get along, what could be bad about that? Especially if there are children? Like I said, screw the Catholic Church and fuck the pope. What do they know.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 24, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > A Catholic single's website sent me an email today discussing the case of a divorced couple who still hung out together and were best friends.  The email said divorced couples should COMMIT to the divorce and not be best friends.
> ...


I'm Catholic so it is me that made the Catholic Church my authority.

But I have looked into joining another church if I ever get remarried.

I looked at the Episcopalians, but they were so morally relativistic that I really couldn't see them as a serious alternative to Catholicism.

For example, the Episcopalian priest told me he personally believes the Eucharist is the real presence of Christ, but he has no problem if his parishioners don't believe it.

I'd probably have that problem with any Protestant church.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...




No beef with you at all. Whatever the denomination, no man or woman has any authority over you. Go to whichever church you are compelled to go to. Pray about it but above all gods authority trumps any pastor or priest opinion period. Where was it, was it Paul who had to set one of his churches right about marriage? I'll have to look. If you can get along with an ex, to me that's a blessing and is holey. If there are kids it's even better.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 25, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> My ex and I divorced several years ago but we're still best friends.  We see each other about twice a week, and it's always her idea what we do next.  She cleans my house once a week, and that's her idea too, though I pay her.
> 
> I still love my ex.  Is it possible she still loves me too?
> 
> ...


You're really lucky because lots of divorced partners hate each other!


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 12, 2020)

My ex and I are drifting apart it seems. She still comes over once a week to clean my house. We still talk and chat about the kids. But it's been a while since she came over and we watched TV and hung out.

I think maybe this is a good thing. There is another woman I'm interested in now. We've only seen each other once because of the Corona virus. But I've called her a few times and our conversations last 45 minutes. Today, she texted me a Happy Easter message.

So, I'm ready to move on and have my ex really be my ex.


----------



## Larsky (Apr 13, 2020)

"Overanalyis leads to paralysis".

Just ride the wave. See where it leads you.


----------

